# Cellular phones that works with Gentoo (Evolution)?

## anderlin

I'm looking for a new phone, and want it to be able to sync its calendar and contacts with Evolution (or other software on gentoo). So I'm asking: Which new phones are currently working? And do you use USB, bluetooth etc?Last edited by anderlin on Fri Oct 15, 2004 9:12 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

maybe i didn't understand ur question, were u speaking about smartphones?

i have a Handspring Treo 180 and i use USB to sync. my fave sync program is KPilot, it's really nice, but Jpilot is nice 2...

if u have much money look out the new Treo 600

----------

## anderlin

I ment cellular phones, my mistake. But smartphones are also of interest. Thanks for your reply!

----------

## Naib

What you are after is a program/project called Gnokii.

This will connect to supported phone via USB/IR/Bluetooth and you can then save infomation in standard format that can be opened by Evolution. Evolution does nto do this on its own.

I worked on Gnokii 3years ago in getting the 6210 working with it.  and it is very good.

----------

## anderlin

Gnokii looked promising, but do they support new phones from Sony-Ericsson? What about SE 500i...

----------

## chucksaysword

From the FAQ on the Gnokii website:

These models are supported

    * Nokia 6110|6130|6150|6190|5110|5130|5190|3210|3310|3330|3360|3390|3410|8210|8250|8290|RPM-1

    * Nokia 7110|6210|6250|7190

    * Nokia 6510|6310|8310|6310i|6360|6610|6100|5100|3510|3510i

    * Nokia 3110|3810|8110|8110i

    * Nokia 5160|6160|6185

    * AT mode compatible phones (namely Nokia 62X0, Nokia 7110, Nokia 8210, Nokia 6310, Nokia 6510 (you should expect all newer Nokia phones to work), Ericsson T39, Sony-Ericsson T68i, Siemens S25/SL45i/C55/M55/S55, Motorola Timeport P7389i (L series), C350, Bosch 908/909 are known to work)

The following models are no longer being actively supported by the core team and the underlying code may have undergone some bit rot:

    * Nokia 2110|2140|6080

    * Nokia 640

    * Dancall 2711 and 2713

----------

## anderlin

I found that, but what are AT mode compatible phones?

----------

## vlado

Hi, I have Sony-Ericsson Z600 working with gnokii without troubles.

Also, there is software called "multisync" that synchronizes the phone's addressbook with evolution (1.4.X, unfortunately at a present time it does not wotk with 2.0).

----------

## m0sia

 *Naib wrote:*   

> What you are after is a program/project called Gnokii.
> 
> This will connect to supported phone via USB/IR/Bluetooth and you can then save infomation in standard format that can be opened by Evolution. Evolution does nto do this on its own.
> 
> I worked on Gnokii 3years ago in getting the 6210 working with it.  and it is very good.

 

gnokii is dead and smells bad =) i'm using gammu(fork of gnokii)+wammu(wxwidgets gui). i'm using nokia 6610 and irda tekram irmate 210.

ps wammu still not in portage.

----------

## malloc

Put Sony-Ericsson T630 and T610 on the list of working phones.

----------

## anderlin

I found a list of phones supported by multisync: http://multisync.sourceforge.net/devices.shtml.

I purchased a Sony-Ericsson K500i, and will soon report back its result with these programs.

Thank you all for your helpfull replies!

EDIT: No sucess so far

----------

## CrazyBee

 *vlado wrote:*   

> Hi, I have Sony-Ericsson Z600 working with gnokii without troubles.
> 
> Also, there is software called "multisync" that synchronizes the phone's addressbook with evolution (1.4.X, unfortunately at a present time it does not wotk with 2.0).

 

I couldn't get it working. I tried the new version of gnome-phone-manager (0.6) which uses gnokii, and now it doesn't find my Sony Ericsson Z600.

You say you got it working with gnokii. So I presume it's that gnokii commandline tool. Which parameters did you throw at that one then?

Thanks in advance  :Smile: 

----------

